# this is Sweetie. Sweetie is funny.



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i laughed when i saw this pic...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love Sweetie! He has some of the best faces. You can't help but to smile.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I laughed so hard, looked like he was hollering at someone or saying "You talking to me?" lol too adorable :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree with PJM and Nancy; this little one does make me smile every time I see him and that is a wonderful gift! Now a warning; Nancy is a known hedgienapper. You may wish to send Sweetie to me for safekeeping. I PROMISE to return him when Nancy is no longer a threat.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

shetland said:


> Now a warning; Nancy is a known hedgienapper. You may wish to send Sweetie to me for safekeeping. I PROMISE to return him when Nancy is no longer a threat.


 :lol: (funny! - but you're gonna be in trouble!) :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks like sweetie is trying to tell you he wants more mealies! :lol: 
Great pic as always and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

' Hey you, yeah you, you looking at me?? Give me some mealies and no one gets hurt.'
Hilarious photo...talk about personality! :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am having a bad day. But for right now, everything is good, because this picture is wonderful


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

given the caption "i protest!!!" i was told that this is topical for the election day.


----------

